# Kelley's Bees



## Virginia Bee (May 20, 2010)

Just a quick thumbs up for Kelley's. A few months ago, I ordered some packages from them and they came on time and in good condition.

A little over a week ago, I ordered some queens from them for some splits and again they were promptly shipped out on time.

Everything I have ordered from them has been on time and had high quality.

Just thought someone may want to know.


----------

